
Can artificial intelligence tell a teapot from a golf ball? - sharemywin
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/01/190107131236.htm
======
sharemywin
Is this fair? if your choices are teapot or golf ball? which one is it? what
do you answer? the shape or texture?

